# Target training



## Coopersmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I read that target training was really important, and it helps to stop them from biting your hands is this true? And were working on step up right now if we work on both will it confuse him?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Target training isn't important all by itself, but it's a very good first step if you're planning to have an ongoing training program. It's easy so it helps you learn how to teach and helps the bird learn how the training process works. Once it has been learned, you can use the target to get the bird to come to a place of your choosing, which is useful.

Target training won't directly stop the bird from biting your hands, but it can be an attitude changer because it teaches the bird that working with you is rewarding. There might be a bit of a transfer too because you're teaching the bird to beak a stick that you're holding in your hand - the bird can't bite the stick and the hand simultaneously.

Working on step up and targeting at the same time won't confuse the bird unless you're trying to do both simultaneously at the exact same moment (which sounds like it would confuse the human too lol). For your target stick, choose something that's too small to be used as a perch like a coffee stir. It doesn't even have to be a stick, it can be a completely different type of object. Just make sure to use the same object every time.


----------



## Coopersmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks that helps a lot  I can't belive he's so smart hes already figured out what I want him to do. I have him following that stick all over the place


----------

